# Nu tool sander



## Baldhead (10 May 2013)

I have been given a Nu Tool disc/belt sander, the tensioning device for the belt sander is missing, the aluminium wheel is there connected to a round bar with an M6 tapped hole but that's it. If any member has a similar machine can you take a photopad the missing mechanism so I can see what is required to tension the belt.

TIA

BH


----------



## misterfish (11 May 2013)

You don't say what size your machine is, but I expect they are all essentially similar. I have an old Clarke machine with a 'generic' manual http://www.drosera.f2s.com/Sander_manual.pdf which gives a parts diagram. 

If that looks like yours I'm quite happy to go and takes some pictures - let me know if that would be of help.

My machine is far from fine engineering - more agricultural - but then I did get it pretty cheaply off Ebay!

Misterfish


----------



## Baldhead (11 May 2013)

Misterfish

Thanks for your help. The Nu Tool machine is different to yours, the roller is connected to a yolk assembly which has a solid round bar with an M6 tapped hole in it, this inturn appears to be connected in some way to a lever which projects out the side allowing you to tighten the belt, something like this one.

http://www.lgwheelloader.com/sanding-ma ... ander.html

There is also an adjuster on one side of the wheel to adjust the tracking.

Like your Clarke sander this is just a cheepy, but cash is a little tight at the moment.

BH


----------



## Mr_P (13 May 2013)

I have a NT46-4 100mm x 150mm Belt and Disc Sander MFG Sep 1997. Mine was very cheap on ebay thanks to a dodgy switch. In full working order now almost, the belt whizzes off after a few seconds grrr.

Is this the bit you need a pic of ?


----------



## Baldhead (13 May 2013)

Mr_P":3r287u5b said:


> I have a NT46-4 100mm x 150mm Belt and Disc Sander MFG Sep 1997. Mine was very cheap on ebay thanks to a dodgy switch. In full working order now almost, the belt whizzes off after a few seconds grrr.
> 
> Is this the bit you need a pic of ?


Mr P

The bit I need to see is underneath the belt, there is a slot which has a lever connected somehow to a yolk arrangement, this moves the wheel either back (to slacken the belt) or forward (to tighten the belt) The bit in your photo adjusts the tracking, the slot is just to the left of what you have photographed.

Thanks 

BH


----------



## Mr_P (13 May 2013)

Any warmer ?


----------



## Baldhead (13 May 2013)

Your red hot Mr P, thanks for that. Making a lever won't be a problem, just got to find a spring big enough!

BH


----------



## Mr_P (13 May 2013)

If you need any more pics or measurements just shout.


----------



## woodturnerEric (15 May 2013)

have you tried looking at the draper machines,as they took over making alot of the old NU Tool machines,and do alot of spares for the same machines,be it a different name if you get my gyst,I have a NU Tool band saw and get all my spares from draper,as its the same as one of the ones they make,if its the same as their one,just quote the machine they make as they get the hump if you say its a NU Tool,just a thought,

Eric.


----------



## Baldhead (15 May 2013)

woodturnerEric":2nqavrla said:


> have you tried looking at the draper machines,as they took over making alot of the old NU Tool machines,and do alot of spares for the same machines,be it a different name if you get my gyst,I have a NU Tool band saw and get all my spares from draper,as its the same as one of the ones they make,if its the same as their one,just quote the machine they make as they get the hump if you say its a NU Tool,just a thought,
> 
> Eric.


Thanks for that Eric, I will look into that.

BH


----------



## ArthurH (30 Aug 2018)

Hello,

I recognise this thread was started over 5 years ago - but I find myself in a very similar position to Baldhead (the thread starter). I have acquired a Nu-Tool (NT46E) belt sander that (I now discover) is also missing its sanding belt tensioning lever mechanism. As said by several in the thread, this is very much a generic tool sold (under licence?) by several firms including Record (BDS150) & Draper. There is a version branded as Scheppach currently sold by both Toolstation and ScrewFix. However, even after a fair bit of Googling, I can't find any business selling the parts I need and am resigned to making them. I did find a parts diagram for the Draper version. But the image is so 'low res' that I can even see how it is supposed to work, let alone remanufacture it.

Mr_P has very kindly posted a photo of his tensioner mechanism, but his version seems to have a steel shaft running through the parts - looking at mine (please see photos) it is missing at least one of the holes such a shaft would require.














Does anyone have a version of the tool similar to mine that they could photograph the tensioner mechanism so I can see what I need to make?


----------



## ArthurH (3 Sep 2018)

Thanks Richii - appreciated


----------



## ArthurH (19 Sep 2018)

Richii, although I saw your PM, the site won't let me reply as I haven't posted enough  I would still appreciate the photo if that's possible.


----------



## ArthurH (22 Oct 2018)

If anyone out there is able to provide a photo of the belt tensioning mechanism so I can re manufacture it, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ArthurH (29 Dec 2018)

I'm still hoping someone could post a photo or two of the tensioner so I can manufacture one


----------



## Peterm1000 (29 Dec 2018)

Hi, my first time posting a picture... Is this what you need? Off my NuTool CH46


----------



## ArthurH (30 Dec 2018)

Exactly what I need! Thank you so much!!


----------



## ArthurH (30 Dec 2018)

Now that I see the mechanism, I realise I had a misconception. The handle doesn't tension the belt - it releases the tension - a subtle but very importance difference


----------



## ArthurH (26 Sep 2019)

9 months later :roll: I finally get a chance to start manufacturing the missing bits. I now realise that mine is a bit different - please see pics. Any thoughts?

Edit (I'm really struggling to add a photo today :-( so please see the ones I posted higher on this thread - in August 2018)


----------

